# Aqueon 40B



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

Anyone ever use one of these? 

I have one I bought new and have never used it 

I'm thinking about setting it up but it looks fragile 

If you've set one up how long have you had it up? Any bowing?


----------



## coldmantis (Apr 5, 2010)

If those are the ones that petsmart sells, mines been up and running for at least 6+ years now. No leaks, or bowing, silicone is a little worn due to years of algae scraping thats about it.


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

coldmantis said:


> If those are the ones that petsmart sells, mines been up and running for at least 6+ years now. No leaks, or bowing, silicone is a little worn due to years of algae scraping thats about it.


Yeah I'm pretty sure petsmart sells the exact same aquarium

I'll give it a shot. Just waiting for a warmer day to fill a leak test outside

Thanks for the reply


----------

